#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds (PUBG)

## Assassin

A Battle Royale developed by PUBG Corporation was launched on December 21st, 2017 for PC, Xbox One and Mobile. We were impressed by his direct and engaging concept, his enjoyable exploration, his incredible group matches, his delicious chicken dinner but the technical problems seriously interrupt the course of the game, the games are sometimes unlucky, which disappoints us. The game continues for up to 180 hours and continues.

*PUBG: Trailer (XBOX)*

----------

